# 1-10 east



## nabsup (Jun 3, 2016)

Planning to do a big east coast loop this summer to visit family and camp, we are taking I-10 all the way to I-95 then north. I am looking for a couple stops along I-10, any suggestions? We are thinking Bay St. Louis and Destin area? Bay St Louis is just a one night but plan on a 2/3 nights on a pan handle beach. Looking for quiet beaches with some good eats around. I appreciate any suggestions. After I-10, we will be hitting Fernadina Beach FL, Charleston SC, Topsail beach NC, Outer Banks NC, then we will make our way back to Texas through the Appalachian mountains. Traveling with an infant so we are trying to keep the daily drive times to 6-7 hours at most. Looking for RV type campgrounds.


----------



## Tuff (Nov 29, 2011)

From Houston to the Destin area with a trailer is about a 12 hour day - includes at least one fuel stop and another one or two bathroom stops. We go to Destin at least once a year if not more. We leave Houston and drive to the other side of Pensacola, we "camp" overnight at a rest area. Then in the morning we drive the remaining hour and a half to Destin. We always stay at CAMP GULF. Some folks balk at the price, but we are on vacation and believe the cost is worth what we get in return. Don't have much info on the other parts of your adventure. Have a good trip!


----------



## nabsup (Jun 3, 2016)

Tuff said:


> From Houston to the Destin area with a trailer is about a 12 hour day - includes at least one fuel stop and another one or two bathroom stops. We go to Destin at least once a year if not more. We leave Houston and drive to the other side of Pensacola, we "camp" overnight at a rest area. Then in the morning we drive the remaining hour and a half to Destin. We always stay at CAMP GULF. Some folks balk at the price, but we are on vacation and believe the cost is worth what we get in return. Don't have much info on the other parts of your adventure. Have a good trip!


Thanks for the tip on the campground. Just what we are looking for


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

We travel that way quite often. We stop at Lakeside RV Park
28370 S Frost Rd Livingston, LA 70754
Phone #: (225) 686-7676 the first night.
This time we are going to try Gulf Islands National Seashore (Fort Pickens)
1400 Fort Pickens Rd Pensacola, FL 32561
Phone #: (850) 934-2622
Then we will stop at Lake City Campground
4743 N. US 441 Lake City, FL 32055
Phone #: 866773CAMP
Then on to Melbourne for a week before heading north to the Adirondacks. 
We don't get in any hurry anymore.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

If you don't have campgrounds going north, you may want to look at this one, we've stayed there a few times: Camp Lake Jasper RV Resort
44 Camp Lake Drive Hardeeville, SC 29927
Phone #: (843) 784-5200
This time we are going to stop at: Fayetteville RV Resort & Cottages
6250 Wade-Stedman Rd Wade, NC 28395
Phone #: (910) 484-5500
on our second night out of Florida. Have had friends that stayed there.


----------



## nabsup (Jun 3, 2016)

mavrik said:


> If you don't have campgrounds going north, you may want to look at this one, we've stayed there a few times: Camp Lake Jasper RV Resort
> 44 Camp Lake Drive Hardeeville, SC 29927
> Phone #: (843) 784-5200
> This time we are going to stop at: Fayetteville RV Resort & Cottages
> ...


Thanks for the information! We will look into the campground in Livingston LA, compared to camping options in Bay St Louis. Do you have any suggestions for North Florida/Southern Georgia along the I-95 corridor? I was thinking Fernadina beach or St Augustine. NC is my home state, I grew up a little east of Wade NC.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

Haven't stayed there, but this one looks ok and right on your route: Country Oaks Campground & RV Park
6 Carlton Cemetery Rd
Kingsland, GA 31548 
(912) 729-6212 
I use Good Sam and have found some very nice campgrounds.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

we did a similar loop a couple years ago, except we went on down to Walt Disney World.
We prefer state parks to rv parks, so I am not sure if you would consider those.
*Fountainbleau State Park near Mandeville is an easy drive from Houston. Nice park, cool little town.
*Grayton Beach State Park is awesome in the Destin area...beautiful beach, a lot to do and see in the area.
*St. Joseph Island State Park is very nice heading east...bay on one side, Gulf on the other...spectacular beach.
*Fort Clinch and Anastasia are both in the Fernandina Beach area.
*Hunting Island S.C. is an easy drive from the Florida/Georgia border...this is a great place on the Atlantic coast as you head north----you need to check with them on the status. I read that one of the storms did damage.
*From there we cut across to Asheville, NC....Mama Gerties RV is cool and in the mountains. Asheville has tons to do. You could also stay in the Smoky Mountains Natl. Park, or at least drive the Blue Ridge Parkway from Asheville to Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge.....
*On the way back, the Lake Ouachita State park outside Hotsprings, Arkansas is very nice too...
*Close to home, North Toledo Bend State Park in Zwolle, La. is a great stop with a seasonal pool.


----------



## nabsup (Jun 3, 2016)

catndahats said:


> we did a similar loop a couple years ago, except we went on down to Walt Disney World.
> We prefer state parks to rv parks, so I am not sure if you would consider those.
> *Fountainbleau State Park near Mandeville is an easy drive from Houston. Nice park, cool little town.
> *Grayton Beach State Park is awesome in the Destin area...beautiful beach, a lot to do and see in the area.
> ...


We prefer state parks national forest campgrounds as well, thanks for the tips! I will look into these. We stayed on Lake Ouachita last summer in a Corps of Engineers campground, great quiet camping.


----------



## mavrik (Mar 10, 2010)

The ParkAdvisor app will show your choice of camp grounds including goverment. Allstays for Apple or PC.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

X2 on Lakeside in Livingston, LA. Easy in and out and lots of pull throughs. 
Bay St. Louis..we have stayed twice at Hollywood Casino. 
Watch that whoop-de-do eastbound on I-10 at Sulphur, LA. Right in that sweeping left curve. You will think it will unhitch you. 
I've been wanting to stay at Ft. Clinch State Park at Fernandina.
If you get into N.C. we like Tanglewood at Clemmons, just south of Winston-Salem. 
Leaving in a couple weeks for Wears Valley, TN., then to Bristol and Richmond, VA.


----------



## nabsup (Jun 3, 2016)

redexpress said:


> X2 on Lakeside in Livingston, LA. Easy in and out and lots of pull throughs.
> Bay St. Louis..we have stayed twice at Hollywood Casino.
> Watch that whoop-de-do eastbound on I-10 at Sulphur, LA. Right in that sweeping left curve. You will think it will unhitch you.
> I've been wanting to stay at Ft. Clinch State Park at Fernandina.
> ...


Thanks for the mention of Tanglewood! We have been looking for somewhere to stay when we transit from the OBX to the Asheville area.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

^^^Tanglewood is a big multi-use county park. Golf, concerts, etc. When you call for reservations stress that you need a level site. When the RV section was remodeled the county wouldn't allow the park to change the elevations, so some sites are quite unlevel. Otherwise it is awesome.
http://www.forsyth.cc/parks/tanglewood/
edit add: You may want to tour "Old Salem" while there.
http://www.oldsalem.org/


----------

